# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  L'Atellier de Joël Robuchon

## KevinS

Fantastic Discovery Menu.  More later.

----------


## KevinS

Whenever I'm in Las Vegas I make time to visit one of Joël Robuchon's restaurants.  Sometimes I visit Joël Robuchon itself, sometimes the adjacent L'Atellier de Joël Robuchon, where the seating is counterside, and you can watch l'equipe working in the kitchen.  

There are a number of menu options available, but I usually try the Menu Decouverte de Saison, the Seasonal Discovery Menu.  Attached below are images of the current menu, and of two of the items that I enjoyed most - La Cébette and La Lotte.

La Cébette is a White Onion Tart with Applewood Smoked Bacon, Quail Egg "mirror", and Green Asparagus.  La Lotte Is Monkfish Cheek, Baby Leeks, and a Buttery Shellfish Sauce with Lime and Ginger.  

Also memorable were Les Huîtres, Baby Kussi Oysters with French Echiré Butter.  (No photo)

 

 

 



And, since I'm not completely one-way, this small box of treats will be traveling home with me.

----------


## MIke R

OR???....bring it with you this Saturday night and share!!!!...LOL

----------


## KevinS

LOL, I may be crazy, but I'm not suicidal...

----------


## MIke R

LOL....good to know....

----------


## andynap

Speaking of QUICHE- I had a similar ham onion and cheddar quiche from Di Btunos for lunch. Egg inside tho not.on top.

----------


## amyb

Nice meal and a great CARE package that you are taking home to Kate!

----------


## JEK

Hope you had the wine pairings too :)


Menu Decouverte de Saison
SEASONAL DISCOVERY MENU
$155
L'AMUSE-BOUCHE
crémeux de foie gras au Porto et son émulsion au parmesan
Foie gras parfait with port wine and parmesan foam
LA DAURADE 
relevée de citron vert sur une pulpe de tomate acidulée &#xE0; l'huile vierge
Snapper marinated with lime, tomato and virgin olive oil
LES HUITRES 
de Kusshi pochées dans leur coquille au beurre salé (Supp. caviar)
Poached baby Kusshi oysters with French « Echiré » butter (Supp. caviar)
LE HOMARD
dans un bouillon épicé aux zestes de citron vert 
Maine lobster in a spicy broth and shaved lime
LA CEBETTE
blanche sur une flamiche aux lard fumé , uf de caille "miroir" et asperges vertes 
White onion tart with smoked bacon, quail egg "mirror" and green asparagus (Supp. black truffle)
LA LOTTE 
et jeunes poireaux dans une nage au lime et gingembre
Monkfish cheek and baby leeks, buttery shellfish sauce with lime and ginger
LA CAILLE 
au foie gras, caramélisée avec une pomme purée 
Foie gras stuffed free-range quail with mashed potatoes
OR
LE VEAU
en tranches d'onglet et &#xE0; l'échalote, pomme purée truffée
Veal flank steak slices with shallot, mashed potatoes with truffle
LE CHAMPAGNE
rosé, gout givré &#xE0; la framboise et meringue aux effluves de rose
Champagne gelee topped with a frozen raspberry mousse and rose scented meringue
LE CHOCOLAT
en barre onctueuse acidulé au citron vert, rafraichit d'une glace mentholée
Baked chocolate ganache finished with an aerated devil's food cake and fresh mint ice cream
LE CAFE
Coffee or Espresso
Wine Pairing $105

----------


## KevinS

Negatory on the wine pairing.  I had a nice Etienne Sauzet Chassagne Montracht instead.

----------


## JEK

A nice choice.

----------


## cassidain

The wine pairings _would_ be tempting. Went to their website but didn't see a wine list _or_ a list of the pairings. _Quel dommage_. I'm sure Sauzet's village Chassagne was very nice, but M. Robuchon's  sommelier's pairings surely would have been a discovery experience.

----------


## KevinS

> I'm sure Sauzet's village Chassagne was very nice, but M. Robuchon's  sommelier's pairings surely would have been a discovery experience.I



D'accord.  I've done them in the past, and likely will again.

----------


## GayleR

One of the best and most memorable meals I ever had was at L'Atellier de Joël Robuchon in Paris last May with my sister. We swooned over the mashed potatoes so much that the adorable (aren't they all?) sous brought us another tiny copper pot full of them and explained in slow, measured, sexy, English how he makes them (the potatoes I mean;-D...1/2 butter, 1/2 potatoes. G-R-O-A-N. An unforgettable meal.

----------


## JEK

Anything that is half butter must be good :)

----------


## amyb

My thoughts, exactly!

----------


## JEK

Sole Meuniere come to mind :)

----------


## amyb

The C L O D S on island are enjoying  their sole and frog legs too!

----------


## JEK

Seems to be more and more popular. Maya had it on the menu, Manu has it as well. And Sand Bar, of course.

----------


## MIke R

due to a bumper crop of Georges Bank fish this winter.....they are having a great season

----------


## BBT

Hope we don't have a butter shortage

----------


## MIke R

for all your sakes I hope not too!!!...Saturday Kevin and I will be dining in a place where the sole needs no butter   :cool:

----------

